
New California declares independence from California in bid to become 51st state - MollyR
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/01/16/new-california-declares-independence-california-bid-become-51st-state/1036681001/
======
bmoon
New California takes San Mateo county? Unlikely.

I love the idea of smashing this state into a bunch of independent pieces, but
this plan just makes one huge, poor state.

~~~
SubiculumCode
The plan just creates another near empty red state, while the highly populated
coast stays one blue state. Bah. Show me a plan to split the coast into three
well populated blue states, then the Central valley can go red.

